# What are your favorite short pieces, cues, stings?



## LordBlackudder

Like a short piece of music of maybe 1 minutes or less.


----------



## Arsakes

Rosenmüller: Trio Sonata in E minor (4th movement)

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/100947/Johann-Rosenmüller-Trio-Sonata-in-E-minor
It was a soundtrack of the game 'Civilization IV: Colonization'.


----------



## LordBlackudder

I've just realiszed how many are over a minute. Like 1:30 ish. Whatever as long as its a short piece of drama.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I really like Schon Rosmarin by Fritz Kreisler. I don't know how long it is, pretty short though I think.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Seeing as this is the movie corner forum:


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------

